# power stroke wont start



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a 99 F350 with the 7.3 powerstroke. It won't start unless its plugged in or has been run in the past few hours. Even when it's 65-70 degrees out it just spins and spins with out so much as a puff or smoke or a hint of noise its about to fire. Plug it in for an hour or three and it fires up fairly quickly. It also doesn't seem to have a high idle when it cold. I have no idea if that was even an option on that year of truck. Sometimes when it fires up it seems to be getting to much fuel and smokes a lot while other times it seems to run perfect. 

There is a shortage of qualified people in my area to work on this truck, so I am hoping somebody here will be able to point me in the right direction. It's annoying to have to plug the truck in on the job site when it's 65 out.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

How many miles on it?

Do you change oil often like under 5000 miles?

How fuel filter look?

These describe bad injectors. My F350 with 209K did these until I replaced 6 injectors due previous owner running low on fuel and change oil once a year.:realmad: 

What happened if you put auto in 1 gear and hold brake while you rev to 1000-1300 does it SHAKE BADLY. Do these on COLD engine.


----------



## nydiver (Mar 17, 2012)

Hpop could be getting tired. Low pressure at starter speeds can lead to not pumping the injectors with sufficient pressure, hence not enough fuel to start the truck, once the heads are warmed and you get above 120 in the chamber the drizzle of diesel begins to vaporize and enough combustion occurs to get it to fire, the hpop then spins fast enough to build sufficient pressure to keep it running. Be glad an HPOP can be had for under 500 all day, check out a dodge p-pump, HOLY GOD, Cummins dealers already have a mask and a gun and are just waiting for you.

We have an 01, 723K, 3rd hpop, this time a Swamps Gen 3, about 240K on it, pumps 3300-3500 PSI all day and power is liquid smooth, ICE COLD (<0 degrees) no waiting for glow plugs start in under 2 seconds, wait on glows bump the starter and it usually catches. Had a modified 17 degree previous and it never could do that.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Does it do this only in cold temps or when it's warmer out too. Could be as simple as a glow plug relay.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

got-h2o;1469358 said:


> Does it do this only in cold temps or when it's warmer out too. Could be as simple as a glow plug relay.


If it was bad glow plug relay it would been smoke white. But this one say no smoke.

No fire mean Injectors issue or HPOP not push oil pressure to fire injectors.

Can you get scanner and check what IPR % and ICP psi on crank.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I overlooked that, and the temps


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Easy way to know if it glow plug relay bad.

Get screwdrive and put on 2 big studs to jump them. Hold for 15 seconds then try start. To see any difference.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Mil,

I will see if I can't get my hands on a scan tool and check those values later this week.

Others: 
we have already replaced the glow plug relay, and will be checking the glow plugs later this week. It still needs to be plugged in even when its 60 degrees out. 

When its colder out and it goes to start you can hear it start to hit on one cylinder, then two and around three- four it might run under it's own power but will stall out unless you bring the RMP's way up to get it running on all eight cylinders then allow it to come back to an idle otherwise you just hear it struggle on a few cylinders until it dies.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Try the glow plug Ck. Use ohm meter to Ck all 8 at the valve cover connectors. How old is the oil? Is it low? How many miles,,,never got that answer? Might be leaning towards injector testing.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Now when you say smokes,,,what color? How does it smell?


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

the oil is 5-6 months old but the truck goes for days if not weeks with out moving. I would guess there is only 1500 miles on the oil tops 

the truck has 7000 hours on it, the "motor" has been changed and should have less then 20K on it but the swap was done by the original owner/ 

By smokes I mean black oily smoke. scanning yesterday revealed that #3 injector is bad so I will be changing that tomorrow and seeing what happens.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Buddy has an 02' that would just crank, if you plugged it in or if you hooked up a booster pack it would start. Ended up being bad batteries, like I said it cranked fine but I was told the computer needs over 12 volts to light Fords JK, that's what fixed his. BTW it was mid summer when this happened


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Is it just me that I can't get answer.

Maybe that previous owner LIED and it really have 200-300K miles on it. I will never get their word until they show me new block that shiny or tran that shiny not fade rot dull color.


HOW MANY MILES on odometer is now? 

Can you get scanner again? Check IPR duty % and ICP psi when you Crank. These will help everybody know.

Can you get Injector contribution test on it to see which injectors not work and do Injector buzz test too.

Do you see oil pressure gauge go up when you crank? 

Easier way after you drive hot then let sit overnight then pull plug off HPOP res and check how much Inch in oil to top. I believed it should be 1 1/2" or less is good. If it drop oil you have leak somewhere that drain down HPOP oil. 

Is it crank FAST or slow. Try clean battery terminal. Just did this on F450 that wouldn't start at 70oF due it was crank SLOW. After do that it crank faster it start.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

MIL,

With any luck I can get a scanner on it tomorrow. I think the truck has 70K on it.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

8 injectors and 8 glow plugs later I am pleased to announce it starts and runs like a champ.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well glad you got it fixed......sure you were pleased with the cost tho


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

dieselss;1470167 said:


> Well glad you got it fixed......sure you were pleased with the cost tho


right around $2,100 in parts. After it finally fired for the first time it was clear we made the right choice. It even started this morning with out waiting for the glow plugs to cycle.

It's a 99 f350 dump with 7,000 hours and 70K miles. It has central hydro's and a 6 speed manual. The motor was replaced in 2001 (at least the valve cover say's 2001 Model year) It has a bit more rust then I would like but all in all$2K is a sound investment in a low mileage truck that's ready to work.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

BigLou80;1470164 said:


> 8 injectors and 8 glow plugs later I am pleased to announce it starts and runs like a champ.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$4payup


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Glad to know it fixed Thumbs Up


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Agreed........worth the investment to have a reliable truck, ready to make you money.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Something else has gone wrong with the truck (possible bad O ring in a new injector or something with the turbo) and we are sick of fixing it. Would any body like to help me assess a fair value on this thing as it sits.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

BigLou80;1479189 said:


> Something else has gone wrong with the truck (possible bad O ring in a new injector or something with the turbo) and we are sick of fixing it. Would any body like to help me assess a fair value on this thing as it sits.


what is wrong is with the truck now? How many problems have you had with it?


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

fordtruck661;1479271 said:


> what is wrong is with the truck now? How many problems have you had with it?


We don't know nor do we care to spend any more money finding out. Yes the truck has been one problem after the another. The truck has great potential for the right person with a ZF6 transmission, central hydraulics and a new power stroke.

Our main business is remodeling and additions so other then being used as a glorified dumpster we don't NEED this truck for our core business, central hydraulics are of little use when your installing kitchen cabinets.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hows the body on it? rust? dings? dents? What size dump box? cab? Are you selling it with the plow? Is it four wheel drive? Post some pics and a little more info and we can help you set a price if your giving up on it.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

dieselboy01;1479441 said:


> Hows the body on it? rust? dings? dents? What size dump box? cab? Are you selling it with the plow? Is it four wheel drive? Post some pics and a little more info and we can help you set a price if your giving up on it.


The truck body it self is in fair/good condition, the dump body ( 9' ) is in poor condition due to salt spreading. the truck is 4WD but it needs new front U joints ( drive shaft) . There is no plow on the truck although we think it had a ( non electric) plow on it at one point. I will see if I can get some pictures posted


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1661191#post1661191


----------

